# Skoda Fabia 6Y



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Skoda Fabia 6Y ROMANIA!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello! I present my car ... It's a Skoda Fabia in 2000, 1.4 MPI engine that features heated seats, air conditioning, electric and heated mirrors, adjustable steering wheel, alloy wheels, fog lights. The car I have from 15.02.2008. A picture to Ates as I bought a car and actual.Cand currently have time to present it as a must thank you! Sorry English is the beginning!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

The car was bought from a woman ... front bumper grille was missing, lights and paint the car was frosted matting. I replaced the headlights with a new front bumper I painted and added a lip. Back then I was very pleased with how it looks ... over time I realized it was horrible. Windows black, emblem painted on the back and removed.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

I put a set of eyelids, eyelid after I made a bad boy and fiber hood I painted matte black roof. Replaced with some aftermarket taillights. Red dashboard light. opened and cleaned inside.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

The car received a set of sport springs, a support column and watches on custom front bumper. The headlights were opened and made smoked!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

I changed the wheels with some 17 `ABT and after uni accident broke everything I had done on the face. Headlights, hood, front bumper. I had to restore everything but all evil for good!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

I rebuilt the front bumper I put other lights. I made ​​clean boot and custom rear bumper with integrated support number.I put taillights on the original were beautiful for that!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Wheels have been replaced with a Brock model B1 9j J 16 'back and 7.5 front. For they had made ​​rear fender flaring. Dashboard lights were replaced with white (Audi style) board are those PASSAT 3B. Replaced with a sports suspension springs TA-TECHNIX I put a stiffening bar painted body color. back cover and the car handles painted drinkable for the period. Signals plugged front wings.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

I apologize that I do not know the exact order but I try to make changes more right. IN-PRO magnifying glass headlights on low beam, taillights face lift model, inside the subwoofer in the spare wheel, satatie, silenced, grid wipers new JVC 2DIN DVD, engine cover painted in car color, Audi A3 S-shifter line number American style rear bumper, steering wheel leather sport Skoda Octavia red stitching.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm done with music ... I upholstered inside small audio amplifier and capacitor have mounted, seat red Porsche 997, right front and rear pillars painted both black ... has arrived and that's Airride I immediately mounted, suspension tank was painted in car color. Some photos from an event in Romania Bucharest!It was custom made ​​to look thresholds


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Can someone help me where to find these mirrors?


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Can someone help me with these mirrors? Where can I find? Thank you!


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome work!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you very much Rob Clubley! Schmidt Space Line wheels 9j replaced all tires 195/40/16 front and 205/40/16 rear! Some photos from car events in Romania. I'm in one of two friends VW Golf 2 and Dacia Logan.Masina two months ago came from small changes and return with full paint pictures!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Movies Fabia and friends!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsTzZcEzY7Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do_8k3rMRhU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7kpGV7Gxt0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUBY7LWFD6U&feature=related


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ifixit (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice Work!
I like the hood/grille configuration


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you! Tomorrow I add new pictures. The car is now on the front doors without handles, front wings flaring and fully painted Candy Red Blood. Wheels are baby blue but I do not give back chrome well.


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

Real sweet ride...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## kevin786 (Jan 10, 2012)

skoda fabia has always been one of my favorite cars, small car, good in features,prices and much more.I bought my skoda fabia in india last year and its a great car and having a uniqueness in it.Thanks for the post buddies.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

I delayed a bit with the pictures. Fabia Audi painted in the color and Blood Red Candy! Wheels were painted baby blue. Forward Reviews!I purchased two chairs from the Porsche 994 is to adjust them with upholstered seat and back!


----------



## vwcarsarebest591 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice job mate. Low kerbs in Romania?


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

In Romania is havoc with roads! The streets are full of holes, we have only two highways but they are flawed! I keep the car for nice weather, spring-summer. Thanks for the post! Greetings from Romania!:thumbup:


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

thank god this car exists


----------



## newguy8873 (May 18, 2011)

Very sweet car just moved to Czech and i see these cars every were nice to see some one change one.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! We took a little break because of money but I recover quickly. I hope to continue up the good work. Greetings from Romania!


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Some recent photos! Working on seat adjustment. Almost ready assembled


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

*Dam cool !!!*

skoda fabia is one of my favorite car !! dam cool look ,efficient average , nice startup sound i have a lot of memories with it. it looks different in red and black color.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Great work.:beer: That new paint job is much classier. The wheel color though, I find does not match very well.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for your honest opinion! Yes I know with the color wheel I am not reconciled. Expect a new color for the wheels ... have any ideas?


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Just off hand, perhaps white or black, but I'd have to see it in Photoshop to give you a truly earnest opinion.


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Black did not do it because it hides the color pattern rim. I want a more exotic color more vivid.


----------

